# New electronic health processing set to speed up visa applications



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Collaboration between Australia and Canada has resulted in more than 100 countries now having access to eMedical, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's new electronic health processing system that enables more efficient and cost effective visa processing. A DIAC spokesman said that eMedical is an updated and improved version of the former eHealth system used [...]

Click to read the full news article: New electronic health processing set to speed up visa applications...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Volcanicash (Nov 27, 2013)

We used this system on 8/10/2013 for my wife and son, we had an appointment with DIAC in Manila on 10/10/2013, they wanted to know from where we obtained our hap id's at the meeting they seemed not to know the customer could do that, anyway, we finished the meeting, my wife and son did there medical straight after the meeting using our hap id's and we know our Co has the results.


----------

